# how can i get a honey blonde color?



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 30, 2007)

*my hair is natural dark brown but it is alot lighter from dying it dark caramel blonde, its like a really light light light brown/dark blonde color.. do u think if i bought a box of light golden blonde, that it would give me a honey color without being too light of a blonde?*


----------



## IL0VEMYB0Y (Jul 2, 2007)

Go To Sally's And Buy A Toner For Your Hair Yup 
Hope It HelpS


----------



## user79 (Jul 2, 2007)

A toner isn't going to lift colour at all, a toner only deposits a small amount of colour. If your hair is darker than the shade you're going for, you're going to have to lift the colour using a type of bleach. You can get some highlighting kits at drugstores that work pretty well, I've heard good things about the Revlon Frost & Glow kits. Sometimes these have a tendency to go a little bit orangey over time so get a purple shampoo or a light toner for after.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 21, 2008)

dont risk it doing it yourself.

go to a salon and have them do it for you.

=]


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ I agree! Its very easy to botch a bleach job. You will definitely need to use a form of bleach to lift the color if your hair is darker.


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 24, 2008)

Either A: Go to a salon........or B: Get clairol Maxi Blonde & bleach the entire thing and then put a natural instincts color over the bleached hair (like a medium natural blonde)  

I bleach mine myself and haven't had any trouble.  But......I am suggesting going to a salon if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd go to a salon and ask for partial hi-lights on the crown of your head...or get a bleaching kit  and just do a few hi-lites on your crown...if you dye the whole thing or bleach your whole head you will seriously regret it...the damage and the maintenace will be unbelievable....


----------

